# Recommended tyres?



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess most people will go for Pirelli P Zero but I have Continental Sports on at the moment, anyone recommend a good place to buy tyres for a good price? with rim protectors?

pace I used to buy from closed down


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Camskill seem is mentioned alot on here, never used them personally but will do when i next need tyres.

Also for reasonable mid range tyres falken fk452's or there replacement 912's i think.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i had a set of Kumho tyres and they were brilliant if im honest. relatively cheap stuck to the road well and didnt wear out. now ive got michelins on and i hate them to be honest...far too noisy and seem to be wearing rather quicker than i would like from an expensive tyre.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

have Pirelli P Zero on my bmw and wow they are so soft , only done 5k and they aint looking good, wont be buying them again trust me..

running falkens at the mo on the TT , not really done enough miles yet to say how good they are,

did here on saturday whilst at tyre garage replacing my daughters michelin tyres because it had cracking on the outer rim that this was a common sign on them, I also have michelin pilot sports on the old alloys and they too have all cracked and are no good , shame cos they have 6mm thread on all of them , so stay clear of them too


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

dazzadrew1 said:


> have Pirelli P Zero on my bmw and wow they are so soft , only done 5k and they aint looking good, wont be buying them again trust me..
> 
> running falkens at the mo on the TT , not really done enough miles yet to say how good they are,
> 
> did here on saturday whilst at tyre garage replacing my daughters michelin tyres because it had cracking on the outer rim that this was a common sign on them, I also have michelin pilot sports on the old alloys and they too have all cracked and are no good , shame cos they have 6mm thread on all of them , so stay clear of them too


5k and there gone? Continental Sports cost me 120 a tyre and lasted me about 9k so would get them again but looking for something with a bit less road noise and almost the same durability..


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

they were 255/45 lol and cost £350 a pair [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
have you thought about bridgestone potenza ? they are supposed to be a good tyre


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

dazzadrew1 said:


> they were 255/45 lol and cost £350 a pair [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> have you thought about bridgestone potenza ? they are supposed to be a good tyre


lol 359 a pair !! christ, what were they made out of? gold!!

I think the local tyre exhaust centre has a deal on bridgestone but never heard if they go well with the TT or not?


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

I have Eagle F1 Asymmetric on mine found them to be a good tyre in the wet and the dry, been on the car over to years done about 8000 miles And hardly any wear. where abouts are you, i have mate in the tyre buisness, can get you a price when you know what you want.

Mark


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

they were made of rubber but bloody rubbish rubber ha ha,


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have P zero Rossos and wouldn't have any other tyre now. I've got them on my A4 also. A4 has covered 15k and have 5mm left. They are wearing quicker on the TT but I do drive it harder.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

mikecrossuk said:


> Camskill seem is mentioned alot on here, never used them personally but will do when i next need tyres.
> 
> Also for reasonable mid range tyres falken fk452's or there replacement 912's i think.
> 
> ...


Falken 452s are a CURRENT tyre. The 912 is a lesser/different spec tyre (from a sports car POV) that is NOT a replacement for the 452, especially seeing as the latter is a current product. I've done a fair amount of research on this since the rumours began, including speaking directly to Falken in the UK. That's what they told me, from the horses mouth. I have both tyres on different cars and I find them both great tyres. I'll definitely be buying both again.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Simon

Try Sue at Tyres Direct on 01908 367770 and say Charlie with the red TTR sent you  I get the Falken 452's fitted for £75 a corner all in.

Charlie


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I have Falken ZE912 Ziex fitted now and they are pretty good.

They are fantastic in snow and they are quieter than the FK452's, they also have a 360 tread wear rating whereas FK452 have a rating of 300 which makes quite a difference to longevity.

I think the side walls are possibly a but softer than the FK452 as they are a sports/comfort tyre and I have noticed that going hard into tight corners feels a little less positive than it did with the FK452's. Not a huge difference though.

The steering is also lighter with the ZE912 than the FK452 I had before them, you may or may not like that of course :wink:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Simon
> 
> Try Sue at Tyres Direct on 01908 367770 and say Charlie with the red TTR sent you  I get the Falken 452's fitted for £75 a corner all in.
> 
> Charlie


very nice! Will be calling her tomorrow. Falkens are looking like a nice option and just need to decide what ones. Are they pretty quiet then or just good handling. My rears are a bit worn and the back end steps out a bit sometimes.


----------



## AJHazell (Mar 22, 2011)

dzTT said:


> i had a set of Kumho tyres and they were brilliant if im honest. relatively cheap stuck to the road well and didnt wear out. now ive got michelins on and i hate them to be honest...far too noisy and seem to be wearing rather quicker than i would like from an expensive tyre.


hey mate, sorry to bring this thread back up, just i'm due a set of tyres on mine at the moment and there is a set of them kumho tyres on ebay for fairly cheap, obviously just wondered if you had any bad points from them.. which made you go to michelins afterwards??

cheers
Adam


----------



## azreal333 (May 8, 2011)

Just had 4 new Khumo tyres fitted on my 225 from event tyres which cost me £295.00 fitted and they even came to me and fitted the tyres.

Used them a few times and there are excellent.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Conti Contact 3 fitted last year but 235-40-18 so you get a bit more bulge & rim rim protection I like the look  but not to everyones taste. £180 a tyre fitted but its a bit of an odd size. So far they have be great in everything but snow so its winter wheels on this November.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

dazzadrew1 said:


> they were 255/45 lol and cost £350 a pair [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> have you thought about bridgestone potenza ? they are supposed to be a good tyre


Thanks guys. I may look at falkens. 
I have a mark 2 2wd and had it form new. It has covered 20k and is fitted with Bridgestone potenza RE05s as OEM. They still have about 5k left in them so will have covered 25k. I find the noise and handling good and they have rim protectors. Don't know current cost though. Hope that helps 
Steve


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

I had contis port 3 on my v8 - wear was appalling and very dear will not get them again and it was rear wheel drive.
Steve


----------



## polowoof (Feb 15, 2012)

I had my 4 x 225/18/40 GOODYEAR GY EAGLE F1 ASY 2 92Y XL for 510pounds fitted and tyre shopper.

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/?partner= ... tAod2SUAjw

Highly recommanded! grip is very gd! went to track day with it in the wet so signs of losing grip at all (except when u put foot down too early coming out of corner [smiley=gossip.gif] . Wear wise-minimal wear and quiet as well.

Would highly recommend!!


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm watching this thread closely as ill be need a few tyres in a short while.

Yesterday I was advised to buy Uniroyal rainsport 2's at £80 each but have read reviews that say they are noisy ?

So are the Falken 452's noisy ??


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I put 4 pilot sport 3 on the other month cant fault them best tyre i have had,paid just over £400 for them from camskill


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

Shout here for the Vredstein Ultrac Sessantas.

Fantastic tyre. Had them on my previous car too. Can't fault them, just brilliant!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Tyre labels will now play a key part. Vdrestein ultra cento very good on rolling, wet and noise?

Steve


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Just had four Goodyear Vector all season tyres fitted from Event Tyres. Good on handling in wet and low noise and will perform better in winter without needing to change tyres and wheels in winter. I'll update how they perform. They have good mileage reviews as well.

Event tyres - Great service on my driveway. All done in an hour and let me clean inside of my alloys while they had wheels off.
Definitely recommend them. Took real care with car and wheels
Steve


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Covered 4k showing no wear and great handling. Looking forward to WHICH review on them.
Steve


----------

